# Bad Partners



## bryanpearl (Aug 10, 2013)

So I was wondering something.. How the heck does someone new to EMS deal with partners that A) Know it all, B) Assume that you have no idea what you're doing, and/or C) Constantly correct you in front of PTs, even when you're doing the perfectly right thing at the moment. Please don't tell me that every service is like this, because I REALLY love this so far.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I had this happen to me except he was the new ex-employee and I was one of the EMT's that had been on the job awhile. Anyway I'm known for being real straight foreword, straight up, and blunt. To the point sometimes where people get the sense that I'm a a:censored::censored:hole (but not all the time I've gotten better). After the call I pulled him aside and told him straight up that he does not know it all because he had been there for a week, also that I do know what I'm doing because I have been here longer than you, and told him that if you ever criticize how I care for the pt in front of any pt again then we are going to have serious problems.  After that long discussion in the ambulance everything was better. In your case I would still speak up on B and C because those issues especially C need to be handled. As far as A its up to you how to handle that. Also this is how I handle things, straight forward and straight up and it works for me. And with every service you will have "those" people that you are describing but for they are few and far in-between there are a lot of good guys/girls in this business... its those few that bring it down. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 10, 2013)

bryanpearl said:


> So I was wondering something.. How the heck does someone new to EMS deal with partners that A) Know it all, B) Assume that you have no idea what you're doing, and/or C) Constantly correct you in front of PTs, even when you're doing the perfectly right thing at the moment. Please don't tell me that every service is like this, because I REALLY love this so far.



Deal with it. 
There's going to be people I the world you don't like.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't do anything unless he tells you, all permission to do everything, even the basics, be very sarcastic. Without endangering your patients outside. 

"Would you like a blood pressure captain?"

"What about a pulse?"

Ect.


----------



## poomagnet82 (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree with Hunter, eventually he will start feeling like a donkey.


----------



## bryanpearl (Aug 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Deal with it.
> There's going to be people I the world you don't like.



I do a lot of that in my professional and personal life, but I'd rather not have to just deal with it when a PT is involved.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

Bad partners are everywhere. Like people have said already, you're not going to get along with everyone.

A) Let him/her make themselves look like a fool. Just nod your head and smile and know on the inside that they're wrong.

B) I assume every new partner I work with that has no experience doesn't know what they are doing until proven otherwise. I'm ultimately responsible for everything that happens on the ambulance including the patients they care for and the skills they perform. I don't think this is a bad way to go about things personally but if they aren't allowing you I prove yourself that needs to be addressed.

C) this needs to stop, it ruins the rapport with the patient. Little minor things aren't an issue, provided they are approached correctly. "Hey what do you think about doing it this way? I've found in my time here that this is the better way to do it" shows the patient you're teaching your partner and in turn builds confidence in YOUR skills and can even help your rapport. If your disciplining/being disciplined though it makes the entire team look like its falling apart and that is not confidence inspiring to someone who called for help in their emergency...

As far as C and B goes and addressing them it needs to be done in private, friendly, appropriately and professionally. Don't come at them with a hostile attitude or aggressive behavior, it won't get you anywhere. If you approach it appropriately and nothing changes it's time to request a partner change. If its to the point of harassment then it requires involving the higher powers (ie a supervisor).

Hope things work out for ya.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 11, 2013)

bryanpearl said:


> I do a lot of that in my professional and personal life, but I'd rather not have to just deal with it when a PT is involved.



I understand that; but if you start being sarcastic, aren't you just dropping down to his level.


----------



## hogwiley (Aug 11, 2013)

I've done a lot of things in my life, but I will say without hesitation EMS has the largest percentage of knowitalls bar none, at every level. It makes it hell for new EMTs. 

It would be more bearable if EMS had higher education requirements, so the people who think they know it all actually had some knowledge to back it up. You just have to grin and bear it, and hopefully learn how NOT to act.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

hogwiley said:


> I've done a lot of things in my life, but I will say without hesitation EMS has the largest percentage of knowitalls bar none, at every level. It makes it hell for new EMTs.



Amen, couldn't have said it better myself!!!



Robb said:


> B) I assume every new partner I work with that has no experience doesn't know what they are doing until proven otherwise. I'm ultimately responsible for everything that happens on the ambulance including the patients they care for and the skills they perform. I don't think this is a bad way to go about things personally but if they aren't allowing you I prove yourself that needs to be addressed.



As we all know EMS in the fish bowl (street) is different than in the class room, but I don't like to assume the worst in people. I like to assume ever new EMS has worked hard, passed their class and are competent EMT's until proven other wise. (Just positive spin on things.)



bryanpearl said:


> I do a lot of that in my professional and personal life, but I'd rather not have to just deal with it when a PT is involved.



Don't just deal with it. Speak up and talk with your partner about these issues. The only way it's going to get better is by communication.


----------

